# glasgow royal...after failed ivf attempt....follow up??



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey girls....just wondering how long it takes to get a follow up appointment after you find out the treatment didnt work   they called me with the news a month ago exactly and feel really abandoned   i cant believe its only been a month tho it feels like longer ago     

xxx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

I had to ask for a follow up I dont think they offer you one as standard. My cycle was abandoned on 22nd June and I got my review appt for 1st Aug x


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

aww i dont think ill bother then......theres nothing they can tell me that i dont already know....were thinking about moving towards adoption then in a few years we might try agen with donor eggs agen ....  what did they say at ur follow up?  i cant even remember what they said on the phone when they phoned with the results an after she told us it was a bfn i zoned out.....im sure she sed shed hav a letter in the post...dunno tho x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

I've not had mine yet its 1st Aug, there is a few things I want to discuss though

cant remember them saying they would post anything though
xx


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi MrsLove,

I asked for a review appointment when we went in for our test as we already knew it was a negative although they did also ask us on the phone when they called to confirm the BFN.  We ended up going in about 6 weeks after our BFN.  I found it really useful as it was the first time we had actually spoken to a consultant in depth and it definitely helped us with thoughts that were running round our heads!!

The doctor went through the whole cycle and spoke about options for our next go (if we decide to go ahead).  It might help you to go over everything even if it's only to help you walk away with all the information you need - it'd prevent unanswered questions popping up in months / years to come...

Jen xx


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

iv not had an appointment at all and i feel like i want to punch there faces tbh cos i feel like they just dropped me on my own but iv got thru it myself and had my first cry last week since the day we got the bfn   but iv gotten thru it and were moving onto adoption .....we will try ivf agen in a few years time and well have a family already and anything extra will be a bonus if you know what i mean .....everything happens for a reason as i always say and i really do believe my little babies are out there waiting on me to love them xxx


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Mrslove,

Sorry you've been through such a rough time of it - did you ask the clinic for a follow up?

We also used the counselling service that's on offer and I would highly recommend it - it really really helped me and DH as don't think we had really properly taken in our BFN...  If you're interested you just need to call ACS and they will give you the contact details for the lady who does it.

Good luck with the adoption process - keep us posted.

Best wishes,

Jen xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello was reading your post re GRI and had 2 horrible experiences there.  my first cycle ended in miscarriage and they couldn't have cared less, nurse actually said to me "oh well you can try again, at least you know it works" and 2nd was BFN.  They gave us no info, no support and wre bloody awful! We are with Nuffield now doing egg share and they are fantastic, so helpful and supportive. We didn't even bother with follow up after 2nd cycle was so disgusted by them!  Hope you get wee baby you long for in future treatment xx


----------

